# Free Mario Halloween Video Game



## ArmorOfGod (Feb 18, 2007)

http://www.marioween.tk/

That is the link to download a very cool free Mario game.  The game is fan-created and is considered a tribute game.  
It is pretty fun and worth downloading.  I would recommend using a joystick rather than your keyboard though.

Also, you can read about it here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Super_Mario:_Blue_Twilight_DX

AoG


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 18, 2007)

Thank you for the link


----------

